# Who's gonna do the Super Ocelot?



## Dali (Dec 25, 2020)

That new thing is PACKED!









						Super Ocelot - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss OC-2 (Synth Mod)




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




It looks like it beats the density record of any 125B pcb here... Any suggestions for contenders?


----------



## DGWVI (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm thinking this, a Minnow, and a Squidward in one box for some synthy deliciousness


----------



## Caedarn (Dec 26, 2020)

I just bought the Ocelot, and now there's a Super Ocelot ?!?  It certainly is an efficient and symmetric PCB layout. A couple of the 1/8W resistor PCBs like the Phase II are pretty dense, but not as large at this one.  This certainly looks to be the largest PCB that is designed for 125B


----------



## sonicblaze (Jan 10, 2021)

This isn't showing up in the search anymore or on the Pitch page, only accessible via direct link.
Anyone know if this is still going to be a thing? Or was it pulled for some reason?


----------



## Robert (Jan 10, 2021)

It's still coming, the circuit is done but the layout needs some adjustments.


----------



## joeltbp (Apr 12, 2022)

Is this still coming?


----------



## daeg (Apr 12, 2022)

In my early days, I did this mod to a real MIJ OC-2, and the square wave bled through at all times.

I have some deep seated guilt over all of the Boss pedals I ruined while learning the trade.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 15, 2022)

daeg said:


> In my early days, I did this mod to a real MIJ OC-2, and the square wave bled through at all times.
> 
> I have some deep seated guilt over all of the Boss pedals I ruined while learning the trade.


Be guilt-free, they were mass produced.

I’d have a smidge of guilt chopping an OG pristine ‘49 Merc, but not enough to stop me from getting out the sawsall…


----------



## HamishR (Apr 16, 2022)

You confused me there for a sec - where I live a Merc is a Mercedes! Took me a while to realise you meant Mercury. Nice looking ride.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 18, 2022)

Sorry Hamish; Same thing in Europe, all my friends their and in the UK think "Mercedes" when I say "Merk". 😸


----------



## davio (May 18, 2022)

@PedalPCB is this still in the works? I just joined the forum to search for any news on it... 😕


----------



## Robert (May 18, 2022)

Yes, it just took the backseat to some other projects for a bit.


----------



## davio (May 18, 2022)

That makes my day. 😁 Any wild guess as to the ETA? This month? This year? Next? Got a whole battery of projects on the docket and trying to figure out when to work this one in.


----------

